

Google Employees Sleep In Alien-Like Pods - Ghost_Noname
http://gizmodo.com/5566465/

======
jared314
I was wondering what happened to Metronaps, since they no longer have a US
website. <http://www.metronaps.com/>

------
mkramlich
Ah, this explains Google Wave. :)

